# I Don't Know What My Villagers Want for Toy Day! D:



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi everyone.
I reset my town today and I have no idea what my villagers want. They just keep saying they're excited for
Toy Day! D:
So, if anyone knows what Dora, Penelope, Cousteau, Monique and Roscoe wants, could you let me know?
I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Chiantye (Dec 24, 2013)

Unfortunately the presents what villagers want change from different people's game.For example, the Monique in my town might want Red clothing,but in your town she might want blue wallpaper.So the only thing for you to do is time travel a few days back and talk to your villagers.


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 24, 2013)

Each villager is different from the next.
Eg. My Cyrano would want something different from another town's Cyrano.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 24, 2013)

Ah crap.
Would they still tell me what they want today?


----------



## itzafennecfox (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't know either, to be honest. I'm probably just going to guess. Get the bag, randomly give gifts. If it's the wrong gift, reset my game. I'm not sure if it'll work, but I'll see.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 24, 2013)

I've tried to get the last few hints out of my villagers and all they say is how excited they are for Toy Day.. I think you're going to have to go back a few days to get the hints out of them.


----------



## Chiantye (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah the won't tell you what gifts they want only how excited they are unfortunately!You could TT just to yesterday and they will tell you what they want.


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 24, 2013)

Just guess. You won't get Jingle's pic but you'll get other rewards :3 I got about 90% of my hints yesterday


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ambo88 said:


> Yeah the won't tell you what gifts they want only how excited they are unfortunately!You could TT just to yesterday and they will tell you what they want.



This. I found 9/10 of the thing that my villagers want. Otherwise, there is no other way to tell.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 24, 2013)

I guess I'll just guess.
I don't TT, so that option has been crossed out.
Oh well, at least they're getting a gift.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 24, 2013)

Shouldn't have reset


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 24, 2013)

Takoya said:


> Shouldn't have reset



Actually, on my old town, I TT'd to Toy Day to experience it, in case I was stuck in the resetting loop for the rest of the day. But the game decided to be nice to me and give me a good map, so I chose it and kept it.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 24, 2013)

Well I totally screwed up some of my villagers' Toy Day.
Oh well. D:


----------

